# هااااام جميع شروحات الفيديو للمهندس أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام

 احب انا اهديكم هدية جديدة وهي عبارة عن موسوعة بكل الشروحات والبرامج التي سبق اونزلتها في الملتقي مجمعة معا لكي تسهل علي الاعضاء الكرام الوصول اليها
 ----------------------------------
فهرس شروحات الفيديو


 * 1- أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010))
للمهندس / أيمن قنديل *
  
  *2- اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (( prokon )) اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل
*
*3- تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 )) * 

* 4- دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot بروابط فورشير وميديافير
*
*5* *- حل منشأ كامل من الاساسات للسطح باستخدام برنامج (( concrete building structures )) *

 *6- اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( safe v 12.1)) اعداد مهندس/أيمن محمد قنديل*
 
 * 7- اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج ((etabs v 9.6 )) للمهندس/ أيمن * 

  *8- تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج الشوب دروينج ((Tekla structures v 15))* 
 
*9- متجدد/الدورة الاحترافية لبرنامج tekla structures 15 بروابط فورشير وميديافير* 

*10- دروس تعليمية لبرنامج التحليل الانشائى العالمى(ide cad v 5 )-بروابط متنوعة +كتب تعليمية+النسخة+الكراك* 
 
*11 - متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية
(sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad) 
*
 *12- متجدد : تعليم فيديو لسلسلة برامج (( risa analysis)) لتصميم المنشأت* 
​
* 13- اسطوانة تعليم فيديو لبرنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا (( autodesk land desktop )) اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل *
 
 *14- متجدد/ محاضرات فيديو بالصوت والصورة في ديناميكية المنشأت والزلازل للمهندس /أيمن قنديل* 
 
 *15- متجدد /محاضرات فيديو في هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ل م/ أيمن قنديل*

*16- متجدد:الدورة الشاملة لدراسة وتصميم الطرق* 
​
*17- متجدد / محاضرات فيديو مفصلة في تصميم المنشأت العالية مع دراسة لأهم المشاريع العالمية*

*18 -تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (safi v 5.6 ) اول برنامج يحتوي علي الكود المصري
 
 **19 - متجدد : تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (csc orion) المنافس الاول لبرنامج (sap) *
 * 
20- **دورة تصميم جميع انواع الاساسات باستخدام برنامج الاساسات العملاق ( staad foundation v 5) -بروابط متنوعة*

 21 - متجدد /الكتاب المرئي لديناميكا المنشأت ( easy solution of structure dynamics) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل
 
*22 - دروس تعليمية لبرنامج عملاق التصميم ram elements v 10.5* ​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

* 1- أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010))

للمهندس / أيمن قنديل * 

لقد جئت لكم اليوم باقوي برنامج للمحاكاة والرسم واخراج اللوح الانشائية والتحليل .....
​
وسوف تتناول هذه الدورة برنامج Autodesk Revit Structures 2010 من الالف الي الياء






اما عن مميزات البرنامج







والان مع رابط تحميل البرنامج نسخة 2010


http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?id=13134276&siteID=123112

أو 

روابط اخرى للبرنامج مع الكراك من اضافة المهندس life of rent

على هذا الرابط
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171013.html
*
*_____________________________________________________________________________________*

*والان مع شرح فيديو للبرنامج*

*الدرس الاول : INTRODUCTION

1-1-introduction










2-modifing the model + common task.









الدرس الثاني :starting the project

2-1-importing dwg









2-2-adding new levels









2-3-adding grids









الدرس الثالث : Modeling a Project

3-1-add concrete columns

http://www.4shared.com/file/177028925/fe0555c9/3-1-add_concrete_columns.html

3-2-add steel columns​








3-3-add structural wal









3-4-add concrete beams 








​

3-5-adding steel beams











3-6-adding curved grids.​










3-7-adding curved beam​










3-8- Automatically Place Beam System










3-9-sketch beam system









3-10- adding steel truss 











3-11-Customizing Truss Parameters










3-12-adding structural slabs









3-13-adding shaft opening









3-14-adding beam opening









​

طريقة تفعيل الكراك للبرنامج 

 








------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------

​​​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*2- اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (( prokon )) اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل
 
* 
*لقد جهزت لكم دورة شاملة في التصميم باستخدام برنامج التصميم العالمي بروكن prokon هذا البرنامج الذي ذاع صيته مؤخرا وتنافست علي اقتنائه اعظم المكاتب الهندسية نظرا لسهولة التصميم به مع امكانية عرض النتائج بافضل صورة​​







اما عن مميزات البرنامج







رابط البرنامج مع الكراك


http://www.prokon.com/win/cd.zip


رابط الكراك


http://www.4shared.com/file/230220066/fcad7fad/_online.html



والان مع الاسطوانة التعليمية



الدرس الاول : isolated_footing 


http://www.4shared.com/file/230066264/8c0492f8/1-isolated_footing.html


الدرس الثاني : combined_footing


http://www.4shared.com/file/230066251/d74335b4/2-combined_footing.html


الدرس الثالث : slab_design


http://www.4shared.com/file/230066239/8fc21a00/3-slab_design.html


الدرس الرابع : section_design


http://www.4shared.com/file/230066234/f17366bd/4-section_design.html


الدرس الخامس : design_of_short_axial_column


http://www.4shared.com/file/230065618/df4f4f26/5-design_of_short_axial_column.html


الدرس السادس : design_of_all_types_of_colum


http://www.4shared.com/file/230065611/a693f782/6-design_of_all_types_of_colum.html

الدرس السابع : design of prestressed concrete beam

http://www.4shared.com/file/230322924/184bfb24/7-design_of_prestressed_concre.html


الدرس الثامن : design_of_cantliver_retainig


http://www.4shared.com/file/230065562/729d8ea6/8-design_of_cantliver_retainig.html


الدرس التاسع : design_of_rc_wall


http://www.4shared.com/file/230065493/83c0c8c8/9-design_of_rc_wall.html


الدرس العاشر : design_of_pile_foundation


http://www.4shared.com/file/230065533/78ed4a75/10-design_of_pile_foundation.html


الدرس الحادي عشر : design_of_pile_cap


http://www.4shared.com/file/230065485/73b85cbc/11-design_of_pile_cap.html


رابط ملف البوربوينت 


http://www.4shared.com/file/230065484/4bf6c2a/___online.html


 ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------

​​​​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*3- تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 )) *
  
*
هذه مجموعة دروس فيديو لبرنامج robot برنامج التحليل الانشائي المعروف عالميا ​ 


​ 
الدرس الاول : حل منشأ كامل باستخدام برنامج robot concrete structure​ 
رابط التحميل​ 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/16105150/af3b98d0/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.html​ 
الدرس الثاني : حل اطار خرساني​ 
روابط التحميل​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/109844568/9efdaf25/_1__introaxes.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109868205/834f8e43/_2__columnbeams.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109840168/169690ae/_3__supports.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109844968/97e75641/_4__loading.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109868233/410178b5/_5__load_combination.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109868212/4302aa1/_6__result_view.html​ 
الدرس الثالث : multi story​ 
روابط التحميل​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/111683721/1da1fcda/_1__introaxes.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/111683726/83c56979/_2__columns.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112282422/942b2cd7/_3__marginal_beams.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112674933/ce453448/_4__flat_slab.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112696488/a782d1b2/_5__loading.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112696536/a20c4f49/_6__wind.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112696521/2573ebab/_7__load_combination.html​ 
الدرس الرابع : flat slab design​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/112696465/47b08081/_8_-_flat_slab_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112696443/9ce54736/_9__flat_slab_result.html​ 

الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم السلالم stairs​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/112821081/95aa912/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112823159/19e4fdd1/2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112837755/a6dd73af/_3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112839947/bb8979fb/_4_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112842423/8747d226/_5_online.html​ 
 الدرس السادس : slab with opening

http://www.4shared.com/file/112854887/6bd471bd/_1___.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112866047/24dbdd52/_2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112867343/994cc077/_3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112874429/5591e34/_4_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112874414/50c5314a/_5_online.html​ 
الدرس السابع : تصميم الأساسات ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/115217690/653cec93/__online.html​ 
الدرس الثامن : دراسة منشأة معدنية مكونة من اطارت متوازية والتعرف علي مراحل التصميم ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/116509176/e6c1060b/1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11659279.../2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11694810.../3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11695394.../4_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116983894/b1921af8/5_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116983884/a8892bb9/6_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117046046/9777136e/7_online.html​ 
الدرس التاسع ( design of cables )​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/121749048/d8f62c5e/cables.html​ 
الدرس العاشر: التسليح النظري للبلاطات​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/121919910/566185a6/___online.html​ 
الدرس الحادي عشر ​ 
التسليح الحقيقي للبلاطات​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/121941830/68c12a8c/___online.html​ 
الدرس الثاني عشر ​ 
تصميم البلاطات المائلة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/121941833/f1c87b36/__online.html​ 
الدرس الثالث عشر​ 
design and drawing of concrete beams​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/123363398/766d0c71/beam1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/123363375/965f5d42/beam2.html​ 
الدرس الرابع عشر : design and drawing of columns​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/124999655/2b739776/columns.html

رابط لجميع الدروس​ 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/12279686/7c946038/sharing.html​ 
روابط لتحميل البرنامج 

رابط تحميل البرنامج من موقع الشركة​ 
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet...12&id=11818169​ 
رابط الكراك​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/110980572/bfcf9bc4/New_Folder.html​ 
روابط أخرى رابيد شير للبرنامج للمهندس انس رمضان وروابط فورشير للبرنامج للمهندس عمر نجاد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151017.html​ 
رابط اخر للبرنامج وهو ملف تورنت للاصدار2010

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/33307d1232228585-o-demonoid.com-o_autodesk_robot_structural_analysis_professional_2009_working_keygon_4937964.877.rar​ 
الي جميع الاعضاء الذين يعانون من مشاكل في عرض الفيدو يجب عليهم تحميل ذلك الكوداك قبل التشغيل​ 
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm​ 
------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------

​​​​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*5 - حل منشأ كامل من الاساسات للسطح باستخدام برنامج (( concrete building structures )) * 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخواني لقد جئت لكم اليوم ببرنامج متخصص في حل المنشأت الخرسانية وهو من انتاج شركة اوتودسك وهو احد البرامج المرفقة مع الروبوت ولقد اخترت شرح هذا البرنامج لاهمية انه متخصص في المنشأت الخرسانية مع امكانية عمل كل التفاصيل مث الحوائط الخرسانية والبلاطات المفرغة والسلالم والفتحات والشبابيك وغيرها من كل ما يخص المنشأت الخرسانية فقط....





والان مع الشرح

رابط الدرس الاول: 1 -INTRO+ STEPS

http://www.4shared.com/file/130203119/73695e87/1-INTRO_STEPS.html


رابط الدرس الثاني: 2- define units

http://www.4shared.com/file/130203156/87ba8612/2-_define_units.html

رابط الدرس الثالث:3- cartesian+ polar axes

http://www.4shared.com/file/130203150/6ed92327/3-_cartesian_polar_axes.html


رابط الدرس الرابع : 4-axes input

http://www.4shared.com/file/130362793/a3480043/4-axes_input.html

رابط الدرس الخامس : 5-column and walls

http://www.4shared.com/file/130362802/ed1cca1/5-column_and_walls.html

رابط الدرس السادس : 6-solid slab+ hidden beam

http://www.4shared.com/file/130362796/d322f4cc/6-solid_slab_hidden_beam.html

رابط الدرس السابع : hollow_block

http://www.4shared.com/file/130362791/4d46616f/7-hollow_block_slab.html

رابط الدرس الثامن : loading

http://www.4shared.com/file/130433840/e9eab024/8-loading.html


رابط الدرس التاسع : soil+story_copy

http://www.4shared.com/file/130433863/42d5831c/9-soilstory_copy.html


رابط الدرس العاشر : raft_foundation

http://www.4shared.com/file/130433855/809b75ea/10-raft_foundation.html

رابط الدرس الحادي عشر : view_result_export_robot

http://www.4shared.com/file/130433816/7dfee154/11-_view_result_export_robot.html


اتمني ان تنال الدروس ارضاؤكم وان اكون قد وفقت في الشرح وفي انتظار ردودكم واستفساراتكم

م/ ايمن محمد قنديل

*------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------

​​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*4 - دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot بروابط فورشير وميديافير

* اخواني الاعزاء هاهي مفاجأة جديدة جئت لها من اجلكم وهي عبارة عن دورة احترافية للتصميم ببرنامج الروبوت وقد سبق وانزلت دروس فيديو للبرنامج ولكنها كانت تمثل المستوي الاول للبرنامج اما تلك التي نحن بصددها فتهدف الي الوصول بالمستوي الي الاحترافية وهذه سر التسمية...

ومع الاقبال الذي لاحظته علي تحميل الفيديوهات والردود الفعالة من الاعضاء كان واجبا علي ان اهديهم هدية اخري للارتقاء بالمستوي اكثر واكثر ......







روابط المستوى الثانى الاحترافى

روابط تحميل الدروس

الدرس الاول:دراسة وتصميم الكمرات بجميع انواعها

http://www.4shared.com/file/140294536/4cebda99/beam_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/140294540/eac9e96b/beam_2.html

الدرس الثاني : تصميم ودراسة الاعمدة بجميع انواعها

http://www.4shared.com/file/140562788/f11d028e/column_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/140562791/91da8b6b/column_2.html

الدرس الثالث : تصميم ودراسة deep beams

http://www.4shared.com/file/140554474/1fbec93f/deep_beam_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/140554475/68b9f9a9/deep_beam_2.html

الدرس الرابع : دراسة وتصميم البلاطات بجميع انواعها

http://www.4shared.com/file/141268186/c6e78853/slabs_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/141273834/2eada58a/slab_2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/141273835/59aa951c/slab_3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/145125916/6c074a02/slab_4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/145138444/38acbd55/slab_5.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/145153667/c85628a2/slab_6.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/145153679/36f534e4/slab_7.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/145153677/d14d19e3/slab_8.html

الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم strip footing

http://www.4shared.com/file/147422941/d59193c7/strip_footing_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/147422959/c2512ab4/strip_footing_2.html

الدرس السادس : دراسة وتصميم combined footing

http://www.4shared.com/file/147444934/40915bf3/CONT_FOOTING__1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/147444964/3de6afb6/CONT_FOOTING__2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/147444948/666811f/CONT_FOOTING__3_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/147444921/29e09e3d/CONT_FOOTING__4_.html


أو 
روابط اخرى من رفع المهندسة هالة النجار

الدرس الاول:دراسة وتصميم الكمرات بجميع انواعها

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ndmttyjmtmt

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jekmzrajmix 

الدرس الثاني : تصميم ودراسة الاعمدة بجميع انواعها

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?znjyxywcnnq

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yrnjmxz2iim

الدرس الثالث : تصميم ودراسة deep beams

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ryqniztxnto

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymonwzz0twh

الدرس الرابع : دراسة وتصميم البلاطات بجميع انواعها

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?humnmymjhyd

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qmky3rmny2c

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zwnjjmiqw24

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mfztyudzyzw

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?liijzc2w5k1

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4l2hcygqjjg

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tzlynnwdjhm

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1ymyihcw5y4

الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم strip footing

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3y0mbdvntmn

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mznz0loiymy

الدرس السادس : دراسة وتصميم combined footing

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eioygoymzty

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ytottgcyetk

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n2m3met2zly

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ylgxdynzhnb


*------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------

​​*
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*6 - اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( safe v 12.1)) اعداد مهندس/أيمن محمد قنديل*
 

اعود اليكم بمشاركة جديدة وهي عبارة عن اسطوانة تعليمية لبرنامج البلاطات والاساسات الاشهر عالميا 







اما عن مميزات البرنامج








رابط تحميل البرنامج+الكراك (منقول)


http://ifile.it/bride8m/setup.part1.rar

http://ifile.it/6nczk0w/setup.part2.rar

http://ifile.it/ys07icb/setup.part3.rar

http://ifile.it/sim947t/crack.rar


والان مع الاسطوانة


الدرس الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/227431272/bbd7cd43/1-introduction.html

الدرس الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/227443836/cd685d13/2-define_new_model.html

الدرس الثالث

http://www.4shared.com/file/228848024/62e56b55/3-define_material__slab.html

الدرس الرابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/228847933/b228e46e/4-define_beam_section.html


الدرس الخامس

http://www.4shared.com/file/228770085/9c4f53a3/5-define_column_section.html

الدرس السادس

http://www.4shared.com/file/229568017/b0e82226/6-define_wall_section.html

الدرس السابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/229567552/fa46c110/7-define_static_load_patern.html

الدرس الثامن

http://www.4shared.com/file/229567412/9fe86e23/8-define_load_cases.html

الدرس التاسع

http://www.4shared.com/file/229568293/7cd8b859/9-draw_slabs.html

الدرس العاشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/229568190/e79757ba/10-draw_columns.html

الدرس الحادي عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/229541663/fb8110a0/11-draw_shear_walls.html

الدرس الثاني عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/229563766/5ae015f3/12-draw_beamsslab_opening.html

الدرس الثالث عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/229578681/b1a46958/13-add_design_strip.html

الدرس الرابع عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/229596346/da51b84e/14-set_display_option__assign_.html

الدرس الخامس عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/229671154/8ab3c83b/15-run_analysisview_result.html

الدرس السادس عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/229671107/6ecd6dc4/16-load_combination_result.html

الدرس السابع عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/228698917/1d8af762/17-desgin_display_of_beams__sl.html

الدرس الثامن عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/228725626/41ae963/18-run_and_show_detailing.html

الدرس التاسع عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/228738426/c894cc60/19-creating_report.html

الدرس العشرين

http://www.4shared.com/file/229671073/2723552d/20-read_calculation_note.html

رابط ملف البوربوينت

http://www.4shared.com/file/228748860/fea18925/__safe_v_12.html

* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*  7 - اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج ((etabs v 9.6 )) للمهندس/ أيمن قنديل
* 

عدت اليكم بمفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وهي عبارة عن دروس تعليم فيديو لبرنامج التحليل الانشأئي المعروف ETABS والخاص بتصميم المنشأت العالية وتتناول الدروس التسلسل في الخطوات من بداية تشغيل البرنامج وحتي الوصول لاستخراج النتائج وطرق الاستفادة منها في التصميم 

كما انا الدروس تتناول من ناحية اخري نظري عامة عن المنشأت العالية TALL BUILDING ودراسة لمعاملات التصميم في الكود المصري ومقارنتها بالكود الامريكي .

والان مع البرنامج






رابط تحميل البرنامج مع الكراك

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ljyugdm5nme
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zkcnnyzmlmq
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5djzclgjzyd
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wjlcc2nmmrm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jezrxizzjj1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m4zyhvzikm5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nd5xymwmjm2

----------------------------------------------------------
روابط جديدة للبرنامج

http://www.multiupload.com/7F35XLPGKQ

http://www.4shared.com/file/216340200/25f9bd32/CSI_ETABS_97_Portable.html

--------------------------------------------------------------

الدرس الاول : ETABS 9 +INTRO

http://www.4shared.com/file/129308859/5dbbb1e5/etabs_9_intro.html

الدرس الثاني :STEPS OF WORK 

http://www.4shared.com/file/129315192/a607ed83/2-_steps_of_work.html

الدرس الثالث : define new model 

http://www.4shared.com/file/129319174/9b31da80/3-_define_new_model.html

الدرس الرابع : define material+sections

http://www.4shared.com/file/129323189/4a052046/4-define_materialsection.html

الدرس الخامس : load cases +combination

http://www.4shared.com/file/129326792/f79f440f/5-load_casescombination.html

الدرس السادس : draw column+beams

http://www.4shared.com/file/129329357/742a4706/6-draw_columnbeams.html

الدرس السابع : draw shear wall

http://www.4shared.com/file/129334679/68653b05/7-draw_shear_wall.html


الدرس الثامن : mesh slab+divide frame



http://www.4shared.com/file/129336429/bc9fd3a5/8-mesh_slabdivide_frame.html

الدرس التاسع :applying the loads

http://www.4shared.com/file/129338336/d0ab9ec3/9-applying_the_loads.html

الدرس العاشر : analysing the model

http://www.4shared.com/file/129340688/a5b85c1b/10-analysing_the_model.html

الدرس الحادي عشر :replicate the story

http://www.4shared.com/file/129341903/49532fc3/11-replicate_the_story.html

الدرس الثاني عشر :modifying story data 

http://www.4shared.com/file/129345335/9e8cbb4/12-modifying_story_data.html

الدرس الثالث عشر :run the analysis

http://www.4shared.com/file/129346125/1c28175/13-_run_the_analysis.html

الدرس الرابع عشر :show the results

http://www.4shared.com/file/129348557/475ba971/14-show_the_results.html


الدرس الخامس عشر : using of rseult



http://www.4shared.com/file/129345661/75393903/15-using_of_rseult.html

الدرس السادس عشر : lateral loads combination

http://www.4shared.com/file/129353299/e378734e/16-_lateral_loads_combination.html

* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*8 - تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج الشوب دروينج ((Tekla structures v 15))* 


كما وعدتكم فقد جهزت لكم دروس فيدو لبرنامج Tekla structures v 15 وهذا البرنامج خاص بعمل اللوح اللانشائية ولوح الشوب دروينج وهو يصلح للخرسانة ومميز جدا في حالة المنشأت المعدنية ولقدحاولت من خلال تلك الدروس ان اتدرج بالمستوي لكي نصل من مرحلة المبتديء لمرحلة الاحتراف وسوف نخصص ذلك الجزء من المنتدي لعرض تلك الدروس 






رابط تحميل للبرنامج والكراك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139188.html

الدرس الاول : كيفية تسطيب البرنامج

روابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/124789057/c69ac228/set_up.html

الدرس الثاني : creating the model 

روابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/124797904/f08a02db/part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/124801130/bf44bc1/part_2.html

الدرس الثالث : skills of drawing

روابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/124827445/6dbfe7de/skills_of_drawing.html

*الدرس الرابع : modifing of model*

*رابط التحميل*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/124892439/6b46fc11/modifing_the_model.html*

*الدرس الخامس : finishing the model*

*رابط التحميل*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/126377351/433e6a99/FINISHING_THE_MODEL.html*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج

الدرس الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/112284048/c6954f/Basic_Lesson_1_creating_new_model_modifying_grid.html

الدرس الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/112284853/801c2c3e/Basic_lesson_2_create_grid_views.html

الدرس الثالث

http://www.4shared.com/file/112281613/d9303402/Basic_lesson_3_input_column___beam.html

الدرس الرابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/112288794/f3470e14/Basic_lesson_4_connections.html

الدرس الخامس

http://www.4shared.com/file/112488208/fba1d880/Basic_lesson_5_Baseplate_Part_1_of_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112489667/82f1ad2e/Basic_lesson_5_Baseplate_Part_2_of_2.html

الدرس السادس

http://www.4shared.com/file/113610844/b8f73458/Basic_lesson_6_Explode_Connection___Clash_Check.html

الدرس السابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/113614555/5151318b/Basic_lesson_7_Number_Setup___Assembly_Drawing_part_1.html

الدرس الثامن

http://www.4shared.com/file/113614565/7a7c6248/Basic_lesson_8_Numbering_Second_Time.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط اخرى من رفع المهندسة هالة النجار

الدرس الاول : كيفية تسطيب البرنامج

روابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mnbuenoi5tz

الدرس الثاني : creating the model 

روابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mnbuenoi5tz
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yncizhognez

الدرس الثالث : skills of drawing

روابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ummmyronhmy

*الدرس الرابع : modifing of model*

*رابط التحميل*

*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eynzttnnnqm*

*الدرس الخامس : finishing the model*

*رابط التحميل*

*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ktv24z2jnu0*


روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج

الدرس الاول

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wmzynzyzdeh

الدرس الثاني

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m2xdywqnzz0

الدرس الثالث

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iijidjzmgwh

الدرس الرابع

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mg2zewtnliz

الدرس الخامس

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rjzfmto5fwj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wjdwqdx0zjo

الدرس السادس

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mkn1z1tnmz0

الدرس السابع

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gtymbun1nmy

الدرس الثامن

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zhwduwnmjmx

وسوف تتوالي الدروس علي نفس المشاركة

* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*9 - متجدد/الدورة الاحترافية لبرنامج tekla structures 15 بروابط فورشير وميديافير*
 

اخواني الاعزاء لقد عدت اليكم اليوم بمفاجأة جديدة طالما طال انتظارها وكثير ماطلبها مني اخواني الاعزاء فهذه الدورة الاحترافية تتناول كل كبيرة وصغيرة ببرنامج الشوب دروينج tekla structures هذا البرنامج الذي ذاع صيته مؤخرا وشارك في اعظم المشاريع العالمية ...






وهذه نبذه عن اهم مميزات البرنامج







وقد سبق وانزلت دروسا ابتدائية لهذا البرنامج كان الغرض منها هو التعرف علي البرنامج وكانت هذه المشاركة علي الرابط التالي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148377.html







وهاهي سلسلة الدروس (((( دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج tekla structures 15)))

الدرس الاول : introduction

رابط التحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/151976681/261ea5ab/1-introduction.html

الدرس الثاني : grid views

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/151976690/4802a47c/2-grid_views.html

الدرس الثالت : column footing

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/151976687/cf7d009e/3-column_footing.html

الدرس الرابع :silo foundation +steel column

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/152093646/8ac67a02/4-silo_foundation_steel_column.html

الدرس الخامس : SILOS+BEAMS

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/152093787/50b66faf/5-SILOSBEAMS.html

الدرس السادس :SILO BRACING

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/152093653/e3b7bfcc/6-SILO_BRACING.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط ميديافير من رفع المهندسة هالة النجار

الدرس الاول : introduction

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?jdnzyyjnejm

الدرس الثاني : grid views

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?nljyywi1mzj

الدرس الثالت : column footing

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?jqnmyd1yz2j

الدرس الرابع :silo foundation +steel column

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kqwmdn2gnoq

الدرس الخامس : SILOS+BEAMS

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?eqnjuymntvm

الدرس السادس :SILO BRACING

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?2hodqmtkymz

* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

10- دروس تعليمية لبرنامج التحليل الانشائى العالمى(ide cad v 5 )-بروابط متنوعة +كتب تعليمية+النسخة+الكراك 

اخواني الاعزاء اعود اليكم اليوم بمشاركة مختلفة وهي عبارة عن برنامج التحليل الانشائي الاشهر في ايطاليا والمانيا وهو برنامج idecad الذي يملك سهولة الاوتوكاد في الرسم مع الكثير من المميزات مثلل التصميم الزلزالي والديناميكي للمنشأت انصح الجميع باقتنائه ...







يليله مجموعة دروس مبسطة للبرنامج من اعدادي اتمني ان تنال ارضاؤكم واتمني ممن لديه الخبرة في البرنامج ان يزودنا بدروس اوشروحات للبرنامج لكي تعم الفائدة ...







صور لامكانيات البرنامج




















أولا : رابط تحميل البرنامج 

والان مع رابط التحميل من الشركة

http://www.idecad.com/default.asp

أو
على الفورشير / رفع المهندس خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/234632274/f08b7c90/idecad_structural.html

أو 
على الميديافير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t184747.html

رابط الكراك

http://d.turboupload.com/d/328373/Crack.rar.html

او

http://www.mediafire.com/?wy3mncwtnvm

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ثانيا : روابط لكتب لتعليم البرنامج


ideCAD Structural 5 user manual




 


ideCAD Architectural 5 user manual 






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
ثالثا : الآن مع الدورة التدريبية

الدرس الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/234140771/83066ed7/1-_introproject_option.html

الدرس الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/234181188/4833c6a/2-_draw_axes.html

الدرس الثالث

http://www.4shared.com/file/234238239/1e7a675b/3-_draw_columns.html

الدرس الرابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/234238305/3d231284/4-_draw_beams.html

الدرس الخامس

http://www.4shared.com/file/234238303/d440b7b1/5-draw_slabs.html

الدرس السادس

http://www.4shared.com/file/234238273/9ac34b41/6-copy_story__steel_parameters.html

--------------------------------------------------------------

أو 
روابط أخرى ميديافير

الدرس الاول

http://www.mediafire.com/?mydyx2wnlmj

الدرس الثانى

http://www.mediafire.com/?zjmmho0hnym

الدرس الثالث

http://www.mediafire.com/?edzlmynybvm

الدرس الرابع

http://www.mediafire.com/?5vmznzmyhdi

الدرس الخامس

http://www.mediafire.com/?wmwhjkzvtoy

الدرس السادس

http://www.mediafire.com/?utnythaktzz

------------------------------------------------------------------------

أو 

روابط اخرى مباشرة 
/ رفع المهندس العبد لله 


الدرس الاول

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/1-%20intro+project%20option.rar

الدرس الثانى

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/2-%20draw%20axes.rar

الدرس الثالث

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/3-%20draw%20columns.rar

الدرس الرابع

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/4-%20draw%20beams.rar

الدرس الخامس

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/5-draw%20slabs.rar

الدرس السادس

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/6-copy%20story%20+%20steel%20parameters.rar

* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

11 - متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية
(sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad) 
 

أعود اليكم بمفاجأة جديدة هي الاولي من نوعها وهي مقارنة بين كل برامج التحليل المعروفة علي الساحة العالمية مثل revit-sap--robot-etabs-safe-tekla-staad وفي هذه المقارنة بيان لمميزات كل برنامج وامكانياته مع التطبيق بمثال توضيحي لبيان الفروق والاختلافات ومدي التوافق في النتائج وسوف اخصص هذه المشاركة لتجميع حلقات الفيديو






هذا كروكي لااهم الدروس 









اتمني ان تنال الدروس ارضاؤكم 

والان مع الدورة


الدرس الاول


http://www.multiupload.com/WZFM978VMY


أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?nttwzg14vgd



الحلقة الثانية



http://www.multiupload.com/GZFPGMV14M



أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?o4zyijhmui2

الحلقة الثالثة 



http://www.multiupload.com/M394TEGJIW


أو



رابط للحلقات 3و4و5 مجمعة



http://www.mediafire.com/?zktzwmiyy0u



الحلقة الرابعة

http://www.multiupload.com/7JV52RWPRS

الحلقة الخامسة

http://www.multiupload.com/MZOLB5LTQ0

الحلقة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/203677338/15e5f017/__online.html


الحلقة السابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?zahnztjn14m

الحلقة الثامنة staad v 8

http://www.multiupload.com/I0HDFN4A9C

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?yz2wg3wjmzj

الحلقة التاسعة safe v 12

http://www.mediafire.com/?jmoqyzrzymj


الحلقة العاشرة result of staad & safe

http://www.mediafire.com/?cgjdmymzjek


*الي جميع الاعضاء الذين يعانون من مشاكل في عرض الفيدو يجب عليهم تحميل ذلك الكوداك قبل التشغيل*

*http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm*


انتظروني في المزيد من الدروس علي نفس المشاركة

اسالكم الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء

اسالكم صالح الدعاء

​* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*12- متجدد : تعليم فيديو لسلسلة برامج (( risa analysis)) لتصميم المنشأت* 

اقدم لكم اليوم عائلة تصميمة جديدة وهي برنامج risa وهو برنامج متخصص في حل المنشأت بجميع انواعها واشكالها .....

وان شاء الله سوف اتناول كل برنامج علي حدا واجهز لكم دورة تعليمية شاملة لكل تلك البرامج

مشاريع تم تنفيذها بالبرنامج































والان مع روابط تحميل البرامج

RISAFloor





www.risatech.com/demos/demo_floor.html

RISA-3D





www.risatech.com/demos/demo_3d.html

*RISABase*




www.risatech.com/demos/demo_base.html

*RISASection*





www.risatech.com/demos/demo_section.html

*RISATower*




www.risatech.com/demos/demo_tower.html


*RISAMasonry*




www.risatech.com/demos/demo_masonry.html

*RISAFoot*





www.risatech.com/demos/demo_foot.html

*RISAFoundation*




www.risatech.com/demos/demo_foundation.html

*RISA-2D*





www.risatech.com/demos/demo_2d.html

-------------------------​
*رابط برنامج RISAfoot v3.0.3 مع الكراك وكلمة السر لفك الملف هي: CivilEA*​ 
من اضافة المهندس boldarr​ 
*http://dc173.4shared.com/download/135622276/bc1f037d/RISAFoot_v303.rar?tsid=20100310-163709-b23232e3*​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
ثانيا تعليم الفيديو للبرامج​
1- : تعليم فيديو لبرنامج risa foot​ 


​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/235469955/4db163ab/risa_footing.html​ 

كما وعدتكم بانني ساشرح كل برنامج علي حدا هذا شرح لاول برنامج وهو برنامج تصميم القواعد​ 
* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

* 13 - اسطوانة تعليم فيديو لبرنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا (( autodesk land desktop )) اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل * 
 
تلك المشاركة التي طالما وعدتكم بها وهي عبارة عن دورة مبسطة لتعليم برنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا land desktop وهو برنامج خاص بحصر الكميات ورسم القطاعات التصميمية وخطوط الانابيب للغاز وخطوط المياه والتصميم الهيدروليكي وغيرها من الفوائد العظيمة لذلك البرنامج





والان مع روابط تحميل البرنامج + الكراك

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 -CD1 

http://www.zshare.net/download/16426711c01c9936/

http://www.zshare.net/download/164331499a8cb52e/

http://www.zshare.net/download/16437957f8824aa0/

http://www.zshare.net/download/1646646545733be9/

http://www.zshare.net/download/16471042df02cdf6/

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 CD2 -2

http://www.zshare.net/download/16480113e057ec58/

http://www.zshare.net/download/1648487644c6a9da/

http://www.zshare.net/download/165012499d0ac8ac/

http://www.zshare.net/download/16504543fd153ab0/

نسخة احدث

Autodesk - AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 Full ISO

http://rapidshare.com/files/112129698/aldt2k9.iso.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112125155/aldt2k9.iso.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/112134161/aldt2k9.iso.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/112138624/aldt2k9.iso.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/112142805/aldt2k9.iso.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/112147101/aldt2k9.iso.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/112151144/aldt2k9.iso.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/112154640/aldt2k9.iso.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/112158627/aldt2k9.iso.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/112162829/aldt2k9.iso.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/112167963/aldt2k9.iso.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/112173158/aldt2k9.iso.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/112178898/aldt2k9.iso.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/112185046/aldt2k9.iso.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/112191327/aldt2k9.iso.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/112198222/aldt2k9.iso.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/112205870/aldt2k9.iso.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/112213364/aldt2k9.iso.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/112220931/aldt2k9.iso.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/112228801/aldt2k9.iso.r18

والان مع الاسطوانة التعليمية

الدرس الاول : create_new_project

http://www.4shared.com/file/230062736/96d4522d/1-create_new_project.html

الدرس الثاني : create_alignment

http://www.4shared.com/file/230062833/ede2e19f/2-create_alignment.html

الدرس الثالث : import_points_to_program

http://www.4shared.com/file/230062825/1d9a75eb/3-import_points_to_program.html

الدرس الرابع : create_terrain_surface

http://www.4shared.com/file/230062817/d8b94704/4-create_terrain_surface.html

الدرس الخامس : create_cross_sections

http://www.4shared.com/file/230062807/c1a27645/5-create_cross_sections.html

الدرس السادس : cross_setion_part_1

http://www.4shared.com/file/230062799/fc84a736/6-cross_setion_part_1.html

الدرس السابع : cross_section_part_2

http://www.4shared.com/file/230062785/ec29da5c/7-cross_section_part_2.html

الدرس الثامن : from_land_to_excel

http://www.4shared.com/file/230062741/47f15149/8-from_land_to_excel.html

رابط ملف البوربوينت

http://www.4shared.com/file/230161214/95ceef23/learn_land_2006.html

* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*15 - متجدد /محاضرات فيديو في هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ل م/ أيمن قنديل
 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 

لقد جئت لكم اليوم بالمجموعة الشاملة في هندسة الزلازل وكيفية تصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ولقد وجدت هذا الموضوع قليلا ماتناوله الاعضاء في شكل محاضرات فيديو ووجدت انه موضوع مهم لكل المنشأت خاصة العالية وهذا مادفعني لاختيار تلك الدراسة نقطة البحث الخاصة بدراستي ​ 



​ 

وسوف تجدون في تلك الدروس السلاسة والبساطة التي تجعلنا نفهم هندسة الزلازل من بدايتها بدون صعوبة او تعقيد​ 

وهذا مقرر لقائمة الدروس التي تتناولها الدورة​ 






​ 
اولا​ 
  محاضرات فيديو بالصوت والصورة في ديناميكية المنشأت والزلازل للمهندس /أيمن قنديل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)​ 
ثانيا 

*محاضرات فيديو في هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل 
على هذه الروابط*

الحلقة الاولي ​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?glmoimyta0o​ 

الحلقة الثانية​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210406245/9fc17027/earth_q_2__1_.html​ 

الحلقة الثالثة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210450782/4650b8cf/earth_quake3.html​ 

الحلقة الرابعة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210450795/c12f1c2d/earth_quake_4.html​ 

رابط ملف البوربوينت للحلقات 1و2و3و4​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210457535/a5931870/earth_quake_engineering_1234_.html​ 
الحلقة الخامسة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210703427/925248a3/earth_quake_5.html​ 
الحلقة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/211088035/3e4d47de/earth_q_6.html

الحلقة السابعة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/211146426/5725c66e/earth_quake_7.html​ 
الحلقة الثامنة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/211184806/3f07802/earth_quake_8.html

ملف البوبوينت للحلقات 5و6و7و8

http://www.4shared.com/file/211191044/8d3f5410/powerpoint_5678.html

الحلقة التاسعة ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/212988348/1b1c58a8/earth_q_9.html

الحلقة العاشرة

http://www.4shared.com/file/213140698/e219a839/earth_quake_10.html

الحلقة الحادية عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/213066698/76ee7720/earth_quake_11.html

الحلقة الثانية عشر 

http://www.4shared.com/file/213534825/d3112914/earth_quake_12.html​
رابط ملف البوربوينت للحلقات من 1 الي 12

http://www.4shared.com/file/214253840/3f14b932/earth_quake_engineering.html

رابط لكل دروس الدورة مجمعة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/230819097/970145c8/___online.html

الحلقة الثالثة عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/234821111/c12276ee/earth_q__13.html

الحلقة الرابعة عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/234821147/5536279e/e_q_14.html
​اسالكم صالح الدعاء​​ 
هذا وسوف اقوم بتكلمة الدروس علي نفس المشاركة لكي تعم الفائدة​ 
اسالكم صالح الدعاء لوالدتي ووالدي بالشفاء​ 
((اللهم اعني علي تكملة ما بدات))​
* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*16 - متجدد:الدورة الشاملة لدراسة وتصميم الطرق
* 

مفاجاتي اليوم الي كل مهندس يرغب في التعلم والتعرف علي الطرق من الالف الي الياء فتأتي هذه الدورة الشاملة دراسة الطرق وكيفية تصميمها هندسيا وتنفيذها موقعيا وهذا مانراه في الملخص :



​

والان مع الدورة الشاملة​​الدرس الاول :- تخطيط الطريق والاعمال المساحية​​رابط محاضرة الفيديو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145483868/fa2a4d3b/1-___.html​​رابط البوربوينت

http://www.4shared.com/file/145499573/2ee6ff75/___.html

الدرس الثاني :- التصميم الهندسي للطريق​​رابط محاضرة الفيديو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145492226/f1b56e3b/2-__.html

رابط البوربوينت​​http://www.4shared.com/file/145499574/b0826ad6/___online.html​​الدرس الثالث :- stopping sight distance​​رابط محاضرة الفيديو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145495804/bdcdd0fa/3-stopping_sight_distance.html​​رابط البوربوينت

http://www.4shared.com/file/145500937/ffb9f952/3-stopping_sight_distance.html​​الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية​​رابط محاضرة الفيديو​​http://www.4shared.com/file/145702421/e0d897f5/4-_.html​​رابط محاضرة البوربوينت​​http://www.4shared.com/file/145761059/3bbe7b92/__online.html


الدرس الخامس : super elevation

رابط تحميل الفيديو

http://www.4shared.com/file/159524988/725a93d5/5-super_elevation.html​​رابط تحميل البوربوينت​​http://www.4shared.com/file/159885644/9297bbd5/super_elevation.html

الدرس السادس : المنحنيات الرأسية (1)​​رابط تحميل الدرس​​http://www.multiupload.com/HLFU84PPA6​​وتم الرفع علي اكثر من رابط​​







































الدرس السابع :sight distance in vertical curves

روابط التحميل علي اكثر من موقع لعيون منتدنا







































































​
الدرس الثامن : خصائص تربة الاساس​
*





http://www.multiupload.com/RS_FG2WBCZQB4​










http://www.multiupload.com/MU_FG2WBCZQB4​










http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_FG2WBCZQB4​










http://www.multiupload.com/2S_FG2WBCZQB4​




انتظروني في المزيد علي منتدنا​*
اسالكم صالح الدعاء

مهندس / أيمن قنديل​*
 ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2010)

*14 - متجدد/ محاضرات فيديو بالصوت والصورة في ديناميكية المنشأت والزلازل للمهندس /أيمن قنديل*
 
اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
عنما كنت اقوم بابحاثي الخاصة بالماجيستير وجدت انه من الفائدة لو جمعت تلك المحاضرات في صورة فيديو بالصوت والصورة ليسهل فهمها ووجدت نفسي في مجال خاض فيه الكثير من الاساتذة قبلي​ 
ومشاركتي اليوم هي عبارة عن قطرة في بحر الاخوة الافاضل الذين اتحفونا بشروحاتهم المميزة وعلي راسهم مهندس محمود الصقار علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر​ 
وسوف ابدامعكم اليوم مناقشة علم الديناميكا باستخدام كتابين مهمين درستهما في الماجيستسر وقد وجدت فيهم فائدة عظيمة جدا وارجو من سيادتكم ابداء الرأي في الشرح لبيان اذا كنت استمر ام لا​ 



​ 
رابط تحميل الكتب المذكورة​ 
Dynamics of Structures-3rd Edition by 
Ray W.Clough & Joseph Penzien​ 
http://ifile.it/ie0mc5/dynamics_of_structures_3rd_edition_ray_w.cloughjoseph_penzien.pdf​ 
Dynamics of Structures - Theory and Applications to Earthquake Engineering
Third Edition by Anil K.Chopra​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?toznyxq3zny​ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
والآن مع المحاضرات​ 
الحلقة الاولي​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zgmmtdnztkm​ 
الحلقة الثانية

http://www.mediafire.com/?yynjzjjmjqh

الحلقة الثالثة 
​http://www.4shared.com/file/210733019/1e6ee46b/dynamics_3.html​ 

جاري رفع باقى المحاضرات​ 
* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*
​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (16 مارس 2010)

نتوجه بجزيل الشكر للمهندس / أيمن قنديل .. على هذه المواضيع و الشروحات المميزة .

ما شاء الله - تبارك الله .

الموضوع مثبت و مغلق ..

للأخوة الراغبين بالتعليق ، يرجى الدخول إلى روابط المواضيع الفرعية و طرح استفساراتهم و تعليقاتهم فيها .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مارس 2010)

17- متجدد / محاضرات فيديو مفصلة في تصميم المنشأت العالية مع دراسة لأهم المشاريع العالمية


السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام​ 
اعود اليكم بسلسلة جديدة طالما تمنيت تقديمها نظرا لاهميتها ومافيها من متعة وتشويق

وهي عبارة عن محاضرات فيديو مفصلة في تصميم المنشأت العالية مع دراسة لأهم المشاريع العالمية 

اقدمها اليكم خالصة لوجه الله اسال الله ان ينفعكم بها​ 



​ 

والان مع روابط التحميل​ 
السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام​ 

اعود اليكم بسلسلة جديدة طالما تمنيت تقديمها نظرا لاهميتها ومافيها من متعة وتشويق​ 
وهي عبارة عن محاضرات فيديو مفصلة في تصميم المنشأت العالية مع دراسة لأهم المشاريع العالمية ​ 
اقدمها اليكم خالصة لوجه الله اسال الله ان ينفعكم بها​ 



​ 
والان مع روابط التحميل​ 
الحلقة الاولي​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/249967730/f03b1a28/1-why_tall_building.html​ 
الحلقة الثانية​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/250470467/5475820d/2-design_process.html​ 
الحلقة الثالثة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/250543324/321606ad/3-structure_forms.html​ 
الحلقة الرابعة​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/250555807/8d77ac18/4-rigid_frames__1_.html​ 
الحلقة الخامسة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/250613076/ed5dd043/5-braced_frames.html

الحلقة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/uRAhi9wo/6-shear_wallframed_tube.html

الحلقة السابعة

http://www.4shared.com/file/251415663/4e759c5c/7-bundeled_tubesbraced_tubes.html

الحلقة الثامنة

http://www.4shared.com/file/252255183/c788f817/8-outriggersuspendedtube_in_tu.html


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​ 
في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم
 
* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء​ 
*18 -تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (safi v 5.6 ) اول برنامج يحتوي علي الكود المصري

*​اعود اليكم بمفاجاة جديدة طالما تمنيت تقديمها وهي عبارة عن دروس تعليمية لاول برنامج تحليل انشائي يحتوي علي الكود المصري وهو مشهور جدا في كندا وشرط اساسي تعلمه لاي مهندس ينوي السفر للخارج ..... 



​ 
اقدم اليكم تلك النسخة التجريبية وفي انتظار الحصول علي كراك للنسخة الكاملة​ 

Download File here​ 



 

اهم اصدارات البرنامج​ 

SAFI 3D 
SAFI Steel 
SAFI Concrete 
SAFI Aluminum 
SAFI Bridge 
SAFI Pre-Tension 
SAFI Steel-Wood Bridge 
SAFI Highway Sign 
SAFI Tower 
SAFI Tubular 
Petroleum Structural Engineering 
Steel Calculator 
Concrete Calculator 
Foundation Calculator ​ 

رابط منتجات الشركة​ 
http://www.safi.com/products/​ 

 والان مع دروس الفيديو​ 

الدرس الاول : create new model + grids​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/6dZ0MCYf/1-_create_new_model__grids.html​ 

الدرس الثاني : adding beams​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/vyQbpVfW/2-adding_beams.html​ 

الدرس الثالث : assign supports​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/_uqLDOUd/3-assign_supports.html​ 

الدرس الرابع : assign section​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/NK8dbpMS/4-_assign_section.html​ 

الدرس الخامس : assign loads​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/Kt4GVCni/5-assign_loads.html​ 

الدرس السادس : view results​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/aeF-FZe0/6-view_results.html​ 

الدرس السابع : printing report​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/bGEAe0B9/7-_printing_report.html​ 


في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم ​ 
اسالكم صالح الدعاء ان يفرج الله كربي​ 

م / أيمن قنديل

* ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام​ 
*19- متجدد : تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (csc orion) المنافس الاول لبرنامج (sap) *​ 

اعود اليكم اليوم بمفاجأة جديدة طال انتظارها وهي دروس فيديو للبرنامج الغني عن التعريف orion وهو برنامج متخصص في تصميم المنشأت الخرسانية واخراج الاجهادات والتصميم الزلزالي وتصميم كل عناصر المنشأ علي حدا وتفريد التسليح بصيغة dxf واخراج لوحات تسليح للعناصر .​ 



​ 

المثال المرفق​ 



​ 


روابط تحميل البرنامج+الكراك + طريقة التفعيل​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/34065519/f5a8ef19/CSC_Orion_r14_sp0part1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34068930/45321486/CSC_Orion_r14_sp0part2.html​ 

اما عن الشرح

الدرس الاول : انشاء مشروع جديد​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/HF4O-8Jl/1-create_new_project.html

الدرس الثاني : اضافة محاور الرسم

http://www.4shared.com/file/UUdwmtpV/2-add_drawing_grids.html

الدرس الثالث : اضافة الاعمدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/T84pUTTx/3-define_add_columns.html

الدرس الرابع : اضافة حوائط القص

http://www.4shared.com/file/OuURzOuc/4-draw_shear_walls.html

الدرس الخامس : اضافة الكمرات

http://www.4shared.com/file/EhpCLWqf/5-add_beams.html

الدرس السادس : اضافة البلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/2D1BZOWi/6-add_slabs.html

الدرس السابع : تحديد نوع البلاطات تلقائيا

http://www.4shared.com/file/eDQed26C/7-identify_slab_types_automati.html


الدرس الثامن : أضافة الشرائح التصميمية للبلاطات​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/bBTyQ0Vg/8-asssign_slab_strip.html

الدرس التاسع : اجراء عملية التحليل

http://www.4shared.com/file/CPDyEUVJ/9-_run_analysis.html


الدرس العاشر+الحادي عشر : تصميم الاعمدة واخراج التسليح

http://www.4shared.com/file/D3D6pl4V/1011-design_column_reinforceme.html​ 
 الدرس الثاني عشر : تصميم الكمرات وتسليحها

http://www.4shared.com/file/cG9ntd9W/12-design_beam_reifocement.html

رابط ملف البوربوينت

http://www.4shared.com/file/WuQ0xU2H/learn_orion.html

-----------------------------------------------------------

روابط من اضافة المهندس رمزى2009

من موقع www.ziddu.com


روابط تحميل البرنامج+الكراك + طريقة التفعيل غير الذي تم رفعة 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9644568/CSC_ORIONv.15-_-Shebin-EnG.CoM-_-By-Ahmed_Nasser.rar.html

الدرس الاول : انشاء مشروع جديد

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635587/1-create_new_project.rar.html

الدرس الثاني : اضافة محاور الرسم

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635676/2-add_drawing_grids.rar.html

الدرس الثالث : اضافة الاعمدة

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635727/3-define_add_columns.rar.html

الدرس الرابع : اضافة حوائط القص

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635788/4-draw_shear_walls.rar.html

الدرس الخامس : اضافة الكمرات

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643176/5-add_beams.rar.html

الدرس السادس : اضافة البلاطات

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643228/6-add_slabs.rar.html

الدرس السابع : تحديد نوع البلاطات تلقائيا

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643266/7-identify_slab_types_automatically.rar.html

الدرس الثامن : أضافة الشرائح التصميمية للبلاطات

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643510/8-asssign_slab_strip.rar.html

الدرس التاسع : اجراء عملية التحليل

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643585/9-_run_analysis.rar.html

الدرس العاشر+الحادي عشر : تصميم الاعمدة واخراج التسليح

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643724/1011designcolumnreinforcement.rar.html

الدرس الثاني عشر : تصميم الكمرات وتسليحها

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643889/12-design_beam_reifocement.rar.html

رابط ملف البوربوينت

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643965/learn_orion.rar.html

------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط على الميديافير من اضافة المهندس أحمد طبازة

الرابط الثانى 

http://www.mediafire.com/?zimuhcgtzzg
الرابط ال 12
http://www.mediafire.com/?dnczzljy2tu
​--------------------------------------------------

في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم وتقييمكم
اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 
م / أيمن قنديل​ * ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​​*​​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​ 
*20- دورة تصميم جميع انواع الاساسات باستخدام برنامج الاساسات العملاق ( staad foundation v 5) - بروابط متنوعة*
​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​ 
اخواني الاعزاء اعود اليكم اليوم بهدية جديدة اتمني ان تنفعكم وهي دورة مبسطة لتصميم جميع انواع الاساسات ببرنامج staad foundation هذا البرنامج العملاق الذي ذاع صيته مؤخرا ولم يأخذ حقه بعد في الشرح والتوضيح​ 
لذا اهديكم ....​ 


​ 
اما عن امكانيات البرنامج​ 



​ 
اما عن عناصر الدورة ​ 



​ 
رابط تحميل البرنامج (منقول عن الزعيم)
staad foundation v5+ crack ​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159486.html​ 
اما عن الدورة ​ 
الدرس الاول : تصميم القواعد المنفصلة

http://www.4shared.com/file/fKz_QYFM/design_of_isolated_footing.html

الدرس الثاني : design of raft foundation

http://www.4shared.com/file/zpJmUgtN/design_of_raft.html

الدرس الثالث : design of pile cap​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/kHIfSQWM/design_of_pilecap.html​ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------​
روابط اخرى من اضافة المهندس رمزي2009
​ 
الدرس الاول : تصميم القواعد المنفصلة

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9806043/design_of_isolated_footing.rar.html

الدرس الثاني : design of raft foundation​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9806683/design_of_raft.rar.html​ 
الدرس الثالث : design of pile cap​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9821382/design_of_pilecap.rar.html​ ​*------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​*

((( لا اسالكم عليه اجرا ان اجري الا علي الله )))​ 
صلي علي الحبيب المصطفي​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 مايو 2010)

21 - متجدد /الكتاب المرئي لديناميكا المنشأت ( easy solution of structure dynamics) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل
 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
اخواني الاعزاء اهلا ومرحبا بكم​ 

اعتذر عن طول غيابي نظرا لانشغالي في دراستي الماجيستير وهذه الهدية اعتذار مني عن التأخير​ 

اقدم لكم اليوم كتاب مرئي مدعم بالصور والشروحات والمسائل وكافة التطبيقات في علم الديناميكا وقد قمت باعداده بمساعدة الدكتور المشرف علي رسالتي وقد ساعدني كثيرا الاطلاع علي معظم كتب الديناميكا المشهورة مثل كتاب chopra و كتاب mario paz وغيرهم ....​ 



​ 
ولقد حاولت في كتابي ها ان اراعي التدرج في المستوي من البداية مع التوضيح بالرسومات المختلفة والامثلة التوضيحية ويحتوي الكتاب علي عدة فصول وفي نهاية كل فصل توجد مجموعة من الامثلة التوضيحية للتطبيق علي ماتم شرحه​ 
اقدم اليكم الكتاب مصاغا في شكل بوربوينت ومع كل فصل سوف يصاحبه فيديو شرح للباب المذكور مما يجعل عملية الفهم سهلة وسريعة​ 

وهذه بعض الصفحات من الكتاب​ 



​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 

اما الان مع التحميل​ 
رابط الفصل الاول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/1UtONxs1/dynamics1.html

فيديو الجزء الاول من الفصل الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/xBWASsUM/chapter_1_part_1.html


الفصل الاول + الامثلة + الفصل الثاني بصيغة pdf

http://www.4shared.com/document/fBa3Dr1s/easy_solution_of_structure_dyn.html

رابط فيديو الجزء الثاني من الفصل الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/36nlpsAF/chapter_1_part_2.html​
فيديو الجزء الثالث والاخير من الفصل الأول

http://www.4shared.com/file/1Yz1OXKv/chapter_1_part_3.html

مثال تطبيقي علي الفصل الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/document/WJD_cshC/2-application_example.html


اما عن باقي الكتاب فجاري الاعداد والرفع​ 
اتمني من الاعضاء التصويت اذا اعجبهم الموضوع لضمان استمراريته​ 
م.أيمن قنديل

*م / أيمن قنديل

​  ------------------------------------------------
 ​لترك أية ردود أو استفسارات على الشرح
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
------------------------------------------------​​​*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ​ 

اعود اليكم اليوم بهدية جديدة لم يسبق وان تناولها احد الاعضاء وهي دروس تعليمية لبرنامج عملاق التصميم ram elements v 10.5 وهو برنامج انشائي احترافي معروف عالميا ....​ 


​ 


اما عن مميزات البرنامج ​ 




​ 

وسوف اتناول كل امكانيات البرنامج في شكل حلقات فيديو لكي تتم الفائدة لجميع الاعضاء ....​ 


رابط تحميل البرنامج (منقول عن الزعيم )​ 


ftp://ftp2.bentley.com/dist2/intel/v1005/ramelements/10342a4ce6bc4f50825ceae6e19f4d7d/re100500122en.exe​ 

كراك البرنامج​ 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=60633&d=1280073602​ 


رابط المشاركة الاصلية للبرنامج​ 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t211384.html​ 

والان مع الدروس ​ 



الدرس الاول : تصميم الاعمدة​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/uln0JISJ/1-_desin_of_columns.html​ 

الدرس الثاني : تصميم الكمرات


http://www.4shared.com/file/_o8iXQbN/2-_design_of_beams.html​ 


انتظروني مع باقي الدروس​ 

كل عام وانتم بخير​ 

مهندس/ أيمن قنديل​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات ‏(




1 2 3)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## louy79 (14 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك يا مهندس ايمن قنديل انت شخص مجتهد ونشيط ومهندس فذ والله يوفقك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أغسطس 2010)

louy79 قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك يا مهندس ايمن قنديل انت شخص مجتهد ونشيط ومهندس فذ والله يوفقك




جزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 أغسطس 2010)

في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم وتقييمكم
اسالكم صالح الدعاء



م / أيمن قنديل​


----------



## الهانتر (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخيييييييييير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 سبتمبر 2010)

م / ايمن قنديل​


----------



## m m a (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكورين علي هذا الجهد العالي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## m m a (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## alaa_ce (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد جزاك الله كل خير ماشاء الله 

ياريت اللينكات ده مش شغالة 

اللينك رقم 6 و 8 و10 

*من *

*اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( safe v 12.1)) اعداد مهندس/أيمن محمد قنديل*


----------



## alaa_ce (25 سبتمبر 2010)

alaa_ce قال:


> بجد جزاك الله كل خير ماشاء الله
> 
> ياريت اللينكات ده مش شغالة
> 
> ...



+1​


----------



## alaa_ce (2 أكتوبر 2010)

alaa_ce قال:


> +1​



+2​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*


----------



## mohamed abdelhamee (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الله عليك يا باشمهندس/أيمن قنديل.....رجاء الروابط 6&8&10 لبرنامج الsafe12 لا تعمل


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 يناير 2011)

*بعد طول انتظار : التحويل من برنامج revit structure إلي برنامج robot analysis والعكس*

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء


اعتذر عن غيابي الفترة السابقة ولكن عزائي هو ان اعود اليكم بكل جديد فاليوم قد جئت لكم بمشاركة فريدة طالما طلبها الاعضاء وكثرت حولها الاستفسارات وهي العلاقة بين برنامجي robot و revit واقدم لكم كتاب مختصر الصفحات من اعدادي وهو باللغة العربية يشرح بالتفصيل كيفية تحويل المنشأ من برنامج الريفت الي برنامج الروبوت ثم حل المنشأ علي برنامج الروبوت ثم تعديل عناصر المنِشأ علي برنامج الروبوت ثم اعادة ارسال المنشأ مرة اخري الي برنامج الريفت تمهيدا لاظهار التفاصيل ولوح shop drawing 








والان مع رابط الكتاب وهو نسخة pdf ليسهل قراءته وطباعته



http://www.4shared.com/file/nanKpT-m/relation_betwwen_robot_and_rev.html  




واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء


م/ أيمن قنديل
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 يناير 2011)

*كورس فيديو كامل لتعليم برنامج autodesk land desktop من البداية الي الاحتراف*

*
كورس فيديو كامل لتعليم برنامج autodesk land desktop من البداية الي الاحتراف


اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم



 جئت لكم اليوم بتلك الموسوعة العربية في تعليم برنامج autodesk land desktop وقد قمت مسبقا بانزال المستوي الابتدائي للبرنامج ولكن مانحن بصدده اليوم هو الكورس الاحترافي الكامل للبرنامج حيث نتناول كل كبيرة وصغيرة في البرنامج


 كل الشكر والتقدير لاساتذتنا الكبار وعلي رأسهم مهندس فواز العنسي ومهندس أشرف غنيم ومشرفينا العظام واعضاء الملتقي الكرام علي كل ما قدموه من مشاركات فعالة كان لها اكبر الاثر في زيادة معلوماتنا وخبراتنا في الكثير والكثير.....












ونستهل دورتنا الاحترافية بمجموعة من دروس الفيديو تسير علي التوازي مع كتاب pdf قمت باعداده ليصبح دليللا لنا في التطبيق بعد مشاهدة الفيديوهات وسوف تتوالي مشاركات الفيديو علي نفس المشاركة وارجو من السادة المشرفين اضافة الروابط بين الصفحات الي المشاركة الاصلية ليسهل الوصول اليها



بسم الله نبدأ




مقدمة هامة جدا

http://www.4shared.com/file/FWvgh3ZQ/introduction.html

الدرس الاول: create new project 

http://www.4shared.com/file/ws59QnHt/1-_create_project.html

الدرس الثاني : import points

http://www.4shared.com/file/CSNItz6n/2-_import_points.html

الدرس الثالث : edite point properties

http://www.4shared.com/file/abLSM4Sc/3-_edite_point.html

الدرس الرابع : create terrain surface

http://www.4shared.com/file/10UdWMcL/4-_create_terrain_surface.html

الدرس الخامس : create contour surface

http://www.4shared.com/file/4DblAFKV/5-_creare_contour_surface.html

الدرس السادس : عمل المسار التصميمي للطريق

http://www.4shared.com/file/DA1ZkST7/6-create_design_alignment.html

الدرس السابع : تعريف المسار للبرنامج + اخراج معلومات المسار

http://www.4shared.com/file/E-huqlgT/7-_define_alignmentoutput_repo.html

الدرس الثامن : عمل القطاع الطولي للطريق

http://www.4shared.com/file/qoIet3XT/8-create_profile.html


وسوف تتوالي الدروس علي نفس المشاركة


في انتظار ردودكم وتقييمكم 

واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء

م/ ايمن قنيدل
​*


----------



## reda21011 (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم هل يمكن مساعدتي بتحميل الدروس على شكل تورنت لتسهيل عملية التحميل؟ فانا لا يمكنني التحميل بالفورشارد ورابيد شير


----------



## reda21011 (21 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نصرجيلاني (28 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير.ووفقك*
​


----------



## mousaad (29 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور:28::28:


----------



## osama20 (8 أبريل 2011)

اللهم يارب العرش العظيم اجزي كل من المهندس ايمن والمهندسة هالة من فضلك الكبير


----------



## abdous021 (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و لك كل الشكر و التقدير على هذا المجهود الجبار و الشروحات النادرة يا زعيم البناء


----------



## م. محمد النجار (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## joonsang (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووور جدا عا المجهود ده بجد والله يا بشمهندس ايمن ويارب يكون في ميذان حسناتك وتكون ليك صدقه جاريه الي يوم القيامه . ( سؤال ؟ انا عايز اتعلم برامج التصميم المنشأت المعدنيه وعايز ابدا صح فارجو من سياتكم التصيحه او كيفيه البدا واي برنامج ابدا به؟
شكراااااااا وارجو الرد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أغسطس 2011)

قريبا سوف ابدا في دورة اعداد مهندس تصميم وساشرح فيها استخدام البرامج في التصميم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أغسطس 2011)

*قريبا سوف ابدا في دورة اعداد مهندس تصميم وساشرح فيها استخدام البرامج في التصميم*​


----------



## mlo5ia (20 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *قريبا سوف ابدا في دورة اعداد مهندس تصميم وساشرح فيها استخدام البرامج في التصميم*​


ربنا يجازيك خير . . ربنا عالم انا في احتياجها قد ايه 
مستني الدورة قريب ان شاء الله متتاخرش علينا


----------



## الساهى4 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الساهى4 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

هل فى شرح لتصميم الكبارى على الساب يا باشمهندس ايمن؟


----------



## ارض القدس (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الهم يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ارض القدس (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرالجزاء*


----------



## kameldpn (22 أكتوبر 2011)

توجد روابط لاحمد قنديل لكن الفيديوهات لا تعمل كلها ارجو من لديه الرابط لدروس civil 3d تعمل بنجاح ان يبعثها الي على الاميل 
[email protected]
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ارض القدس (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*
جزاك الله خيررررررررررررررا يامبدع
*


----------



## احمد المحيلبي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## mido345 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

يابشمهندس ايمن تحية طيبة من القلب رواب الفور شيرد لبرنامج البروكون وروبوت لاتعمل ارجو اعادة تفعيلها لانها تعطيني error عند التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن صديق (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ما قد سيقال قليل . فقط اقول جزاك الله خيري الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ارض القدس (26 أكتوبر 2011)

انته اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه انته ايه 
دنته عاملها حرب البسوس
 الله ينور عليك يمعلم الله ينور عليك
​


----------



## akouti_angham (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس ايمن وشكرا على المجهود الرائع ده ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ياااااااااارب


----------



## mido345 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

هناك روابط غير كاملة


----------



## gorgoniser (18 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذا المجهود و العمل الرائع، و لكن هناك بعض الروابط التي قد حذفت منها الملفات بخصوص هذا البرنامج:


*3- تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 ))*

و هي:
الدرس الثالث : multi story
http://www.4shared.com/file/112282422/942b2cd7/_3__marginal_beams.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109868212/4302aa1/_6__result_view.html
الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم السلالم stairs
http://www.4shared.com/file/112821081/95aa912/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112837755/a6dd73af/_3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112839947/bb8979fb/_4_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112842423/8747d226/_5_online.html
الدرس السادس : slab with opening
http://www.4shared.com/file/112854887/6bd471bd/_1___.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112867343/994cc077/_3_online.html

الدرس الثامن : دراسة منشأة معدنية مكونة من اطارت متوازية والتعرف علي مراحل التصميم
http://www.4shared.com/file/11659279.../2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11694810.../3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116983894/b1921af8/5_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117046046/9777136e/7_online.html
الدرس الثالث عشر
design and drawing of concrete beams:
http://www.4shared.com/file/123363398/766d0c71/beam1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/123363375/965f5d42/beam2.html


----------



## Eng.ahmedsalah (10 يوليو 2012)

ممكن شرح ساب يا بشمهندس ايمن 
انا لقيت جاحات كتير على النت بس مواضيعها مش مترتبة وانا لسة يعنى مش فاهم اووى 
فعاوز شرح من البداية وياريت يكون لنسخة 14 

اتمنى انك تفيدنى


----------



## Mon Ib (15 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب والنبى الدرس السابع مش شغااااااااااااال ارجو الرد للاهمية واستبدالة بلينك شغال من فضلك ؟؟؟*


----------



## نيفين احمد حسن غبو (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اشكر المهندس ايمن قنديل على المجهود الرائع و لكن ارجو مراجعة روابط دروس برنامج الروبوت 2010 حيث ان بعض الروابط لاتعمل و بالتالى الفائدة من الدروس لم تكتمل وجب التنبيه 

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.الهياجي (21 أغسطس 2012)

برنامج Geo 5
Geo 5.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (23 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر جهدك اخي ياريت درس سيف 5, 10 , ممكن ترفعها مرة اخرى ... و لو عندك كتب عن هاى البرنامج سيف مع مثال توضحى نتظر جوابك .... اشكر جهد


----------



## khaled gamal negm (27 سبتمبر 2012)

من فضلك يابشمهندس روابط الموضوع الثالث (تعليم robot) المستوى الاول لا تعمل ارجو تحديث الروابط او وضع روابط اخرى لنفس الموضوع للتحميل ضرورى وشكرا


----------



## ahmed ehab (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس ايمن هلى مجهوداتك العظيمة ,, التى ينتفع بها اغلب المهندسين 
ويا ريت يا هندسة تكمل جميلك وتكمل حل منشأ على الروبوت تحت تأثير الزلازل واللى حلقاته لحد الحلقة 14 فقط 
وربنا يقدرك دايما على فعل الخير


----------



## ابا صلاح الدين (15 أكتوبر 2012)

دروس تصميم الطرق 6 -7-8 يرجي اعادة رفعها اصلح الله حالنا وحالكم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أكتوبر 2012)

هذا رابط الدولاة المتقدمة لبرنامج civil 3d

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t339746.html


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أكتوبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221940.html


----------



## zine eddine (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بعض الروابط فسدت ممكن ن من الاخوان اعادة الرفع
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شريف62 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

المجهود رائع و الكلام لا يصف الشكر لكل من ساهم و أخرج هذا المنتج التعليمى الرائع و رجاءا رجاءا رجاءا أرجو رفع ملفات فيديو تصميم منشأ معدنى على برنامج Robot للاهمية القصوى ..


----------

